# Motorcross - First Time (c&c)



## fokker (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi all, I just moved out to the country and discovered there is a motorcross track 10 minutes down the road from my house where they race often and practice every sunday. I went down this weekend got a few shots, these three are my favourite. Comments welcomed.

These were all taken using my 70-300 IS USM on 40d. Posting from work and don't have the full exif data. 




















Thanks for looking.


----------



## Provo (Feb 8, 2010)

I like #1 # 3 I think the colors need a tid bit boost just my opinion


----------



## vh5150 (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm not sure how to improve on your pictures as that is how most of mine look also.  I do like the first shot.  Looks dry and dusty just like here in the southwest.  However, I do know there is only one "r" in the name of the sport, it is motocross.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 8, 2010)

Better positioning will improve your shots, look for more dynamic corners
my take on shot 1
http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Sports/Derby-Sporting-MCC-motox/Image00068/138576302_dZYuJ-L.jpg

Shot 2
http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Sports/Derby-Sporting-MCC-motox/Image00081/592034787_rbfXn-L.jpg

Shot 3
http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Sports/Derby-Sporting-MCC-motox/Image00097/592035266_7VXJH-L.jpg


----------



## fokker (Feb 9, 2010)

vh5150 said:


> I'm not sure how to improve on your pictures as that is how most of mine look also. I do like the first shot. Looks dry and dusty just like here in the southwest. However, I do know there is only one "r" in the name of the sport, it is motocross.


 
Thanks for pointing that out, I'll change the title now  



gsgary said:


> Better positioning will improve your shots, look for more dynamic corners
> my take on shot 1
> http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Sports/Derby-Sporting-MCC-motox/Image00068/138576302_dZYuJ-L.jpg
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Gary I was hoping you would chip in here I always like your sport shots. I love the second and third shots you posted though in my situation at the time it wouldn't have been possible to get either of these shots. It was only a practice day so they weren't going too hard out over the jumps though I defintely agree I could do a much better angle than the one I posted. Actually that second shot of mine isn't really one of my favourites but it's the best mid-air one I got and was trying to pan a bit (probably needed a slightly slower shutter speed I think). Also, as vh5150 pointed out, it's a bit dry and dusty here to get a nice mud shot, but maybe I'll go back on a wetter day. Still, I love the angle and the action shown in your third pic. 
Also, not to try and sound like a prat or anything but I think my shot #1 is better than the shot #1 you posted! With the exception that mine looks muted and a bit underexposed by comparison (but I can fix that up easy enough, I blame the screen on ym laptop), but I reckon my one is abit more interesting


----------



## gsgary (Feb 10, 2010)

fokker said:


> vh5150 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure how to improve on your pictures as that is how most of mine look also. I do like the first shot. Looks dry and dusty just like here in the southwest. However, I do know there is only one "r" in the name of the sport, it is motocross.
> ...




My shot 1 is sharper 
This is like your shot 2 1/60 but with a bit of flash





i like to get in close with a bit of flash, maybe a bit too close


----------



## SDH (Feb 25, 2010)

These are great photos! I would love to shoot some motorcross this summer however was concerned about having my gear around so much dust. Is there tips you might lend as to photographing in such a dusty environment in order to not ruin your lense and camera?


----------



## Allizdog89 (Feb 25, 2010)

1st picture is really cool/nice! What shutter speed was that at and about how fast was that guy going?


----------



## ocular (Feb 26, 2010)

gsgary said:


> fokker said:
> 
> 
> > vh5150 said:
> ...



He's right, using a flash would help you get sharper images. In terms of color, you can't really compare his pictures with yours since obviously yours takes place in a pretty arid environment


----------



## gsgary (Feb 27, 2010)

ocular said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > fokker said:
> ...




I only shoot with flash when i want to use a slow shutter speed and set it to second curtain sinc


----------



## DRoberts (Mar 6, 2010)

Work on your panning. Get the pan down and the rest will fall into place.


----------



## fokker (Mar 7, 2010)

DRoberts said:


> Work on your panning. Get the pan down and the rest will fall into place.



Yeah I've been practicing my panning shots, though I have to say I find the pan effect a bit played out at times and often makes for somewhat mediocre shots as you can only really get people going in a straight line perpendicular to the camera, like so:






 I prefer to try and show more action through using a fast shutter speed and capturing the peak of action, like so:





















Maybe I just to work on my technique more so I can do both at once, ie panning at the peak of action.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 7, 2010)

You don't have to pan in a staight line, this was panned @ 600mm on a bend





and @ 154mm and about 100mph


----------



## DRoberts (Mar 7, 2010)

Panning will lock focus, so you can capture the shot when you want rather than trying to catch it when it comes into your fileld of focus window. Straight on or from the side it will allow you to capture your shot with better clarity.


----------



## kajiki (Mar 8, 2010)

What I will say is

background

Someone on another forum asked who the biggest influences were, and I was researching Mike Powell, as I thought it was he that had captured that very famous image of Bob Beamon in '68. Have a look at Powell's pix now!


----------

